# Newbie with Newbie questions.



## ANTIVINUM (Apr 16, 2006)

Just got a 06 GTO. Black with red seats 6 speed. I already have a 99 C5 that I installed a Hurst in and am thinking about the B&M for the GTO. My question is how hard is it to install and are there any good manuals for me to reference to. One more thing when did they start putting the MN12 in the GTO. My under the hood tag says MN12 not 6. Thanks guys.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Ugh its a real pain in the but unless you have access to a lift. I dont have the link atm with the directions but for instants you have to lower your tranny down a couple inches to do so. Plus the location of the bolts blow. If you want to change it out to a better shifter i would sugest the GMM ripshifter. Its the best out there i think. But its a bit pricy


----------



## ANTIVINUM (Apr 16, 2006)

drop the trany. For the shifter? I should have known it wouldn't be easy. lol


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

i believe the instructions are on ls1gto.com if you wanna look.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here ya go. Stay away from the B&M. You may spend more on the GMM but it's worth it. Oh, and get ready for an a$$ kicking putting it in.

http://www.ls3gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42602&highlight=gmm+install


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Put mine (GMM) in yesterday took about 3 hrs. I followed the instructions from the LS1GTO site (same as above) and it was easy enough. Just used a jack, stands and did it in my garage. Alot of bad reviews on the B&M. Good luck.:cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to the Family Bro!arty: arty: 
Congrats on the GOAT:cheers 
some people have been having problems with the B&M, I've been hearing god things about the GMM Rippershifter, there's a hurst shifter thats out but I haven't seen anyone with it


----------



## ANTIVINUM (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will pass on the B&M than.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ANTIVINUM said:


> Thanks guys. I will pass on the B&M than.


Good move-- the B&M is a nightmare.

The GMM is awesome.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

test


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey I got a newbie newbie question. I have an A4 06 and was wondering, in everyday casual driving, how to accelerate faster?

I am still babying this thing, so when the light turns green I see Celicas and Accords passing ahead of me. How do you press down on the pedal......do you gradually go down slowly and gently (like me)....or should I just press down hard and fast to let the GTO know what I have in mind?
Sometimes I think my GTO is broken cause of these regular cars passing me lol...


----------

